# memories



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

Can some of you old hands remember the Market diner opposite pier 90 in New York, Or Joe Beefs in Montreal, I had many a falling down sestion in both of them, I was wondering if they were still on the go, Or are they like me Beached


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I heard or read somewhere that the owner of Joe beefs died,know nothing about the Market Diner.
John


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

Spent many a late night in the Market Diner. They had the best hamburgers I ever tasted. I am pretty sure it is long gone now but will check it out next time I go up to New York.

Ray


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

Just took a look at the location of the Market Diner on Google Earth and it looks like it is now a park of some sort.

Ray


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

market diner remember it well cold beer long tall glass ps right hand side sally anns tell x crinthia


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

market diner remember it well cold beer long tall glass ps right hand side sally anns tell x crinthia


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sally annes,crew would buy up fridges/washing m/cs and store them in working alleyway, looked like a warehouse, until British customs told the company to start charging freight rates to stop them coming into the country. Alley way soon became empty.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

QM2 going to Blohm & Voss Hamburg on November 8th for maintenance.
BC Ferries (Canada) to buy MV John Atlantic Burr from State of Utah for $200,000.
She will be cut longitudally to broaden her from 42 feet to 50 ft to increase car capacity and speed will increase from 8.5 to 10 knots.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Got snowed in the market diner, never seen snow like it in my life, and I live in the north of Scotland, the thing that got the green hands in Joe Beafs was the locals puting salt in the beer ,


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you tried the Watering Holes thread ?

fred.

" and that goes for your little dog too ! "


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

*Memories*



fredkinghorn said:


> Have you tried the Watering Holes thread ?
> 
> fred.
> 
> " and that goes for your little dog too ! "


Who could ever forget Joe Beefs? Especially the look of disgust on the face of the waiter when someone asked for some chips?...sorry french fries? Sometimes they wouldn't bring them until you asked the right way? What a bar! What a city! Vix


----------



## jordiboy (Jun 3, 2005)

I remember Joe Beefs well while with CP in the 1960s, including the salt.


----------



## teetime (Dec 27, 2005)

*Market Diner*

There is a Market Diner at 572 11th Ave on the corner of 43rd st. I wonder if this is the one you are referring to. "Port Authority-area diner ranks among the most authentic in Manhattan.

Editorial Rating: Average 
The Scene
Rounding the corner and catching site of the Market Diner is like entering another dimension. Not only is it a vision in crenellated aluminum, but the Hell's Kitchen classic actually has a parking lot. "Jetsons"-inspired décor includes gold-flecked formica tables, faux-snakeskin booths, turquoise-and-chrome striped lunch counter, and orange plastic lamps. 

The Food
Market Diner goes a step above the standard diner formula with an enormous, varied menu. The Greek specialties, in particular, are delicious. They also happen to make a damned fine milkshake. "

Port Authority-area diner ranks among the most authentic in Manhattan.

Editorial Rating: Average 
The Scene
Rounding the corner and catching site of the Market Diner is like entering another dimension. Not only is it a vision in crenellated aluminum, but the Hell's Kitchen classic actually has a parking lot. "Jetsons"-inspired décor includes gold-flecked formica tables, faux-snakeskin booths, turquoise-and-chrome striped lunch counter, and orange plastic lamps. 

The Food
Market Diner goes a step above the standard diner formula with an enormous, varied menu. The Greek specialties, in particular, are delicious. They also happen to make a damned fine milkshake. 

Similar Diner Feel with Good Food!
Posted by nicadomi on 10/03/2005
I had the Mexican Benedict and it was delicious. The service overall was pretty good. We went on a Saturday afternoon, and there was enough room in the place. The chef had made a mistake on my friend's order, but they quick took it away and replaced it just as fast.

Pros: Quick Service, Tasty Food, Resonable Prices
Cons: Plain Diner Look
Overall user rating: Recommended 
Have not been there myself, but now I'm getting hungry...................


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Market Diner...A feed of burger, then down into the bar, Joe Parr and Danny the Porto Rican (Barmen)...do a bit of wheeling and dealing with the Longshore men...the best Bicardi and Coke I every tasted, the mix and taste was just right..Happy days.
Regards
Frank


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

teetime said:


> There is a Market Diner at 572 11th Ave on the corner of 43rd st. I wonder if this is the one you are referring to. "Port Authority-area diner ranks among the most authentic in Manhattan.
> 
> Editorial Rating: Average
> The Scene
> ...


 There were several Market Diners in New York at one time. I'm not sure if they were a chain or just independents with the same name. I think the one everyone here is referring to is the one right across from the Cunard Piers underneath the Henry Hudson Parkway at the foot of W52 Street. Sadly the Diner is gone now although the one you describe sounds very similar to it so maybe at least one of them still survives.
Regards,
Ray


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

was it every forth drink for free in the diner and the barmen didnt like you putting your change into you pocket every time you bought you just left it on the counter


----------



## teetime (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes there were several Market Diners in NYC (at one time as many as 8) owned by the same family that ran the Munson Diners.This one at the cor of 43rd has a lease until 2007 I think. After that.. who knows! It may be the end of an era. (Unlike most ships though, Diners do have an afterlife....The Munson Diner at the cor of 49th St and 11th Ave was moved to its new home at Liberty N.Y. that's waaaaay upstate from Manhattan! Yup, the whole thing was flatbedded right over the G.W. Bridge just about a year ago)


----------



## ian jackson (Feb 18, 2005)

*Market Diner*

I remember the DIner well, or at least sometimes. Fell off the bar stool once and the others said leave him there as he can't fall any further. Also remember using an ID card belonging to someone else. Him 6ft and blond me 5ft 6 in and brown hair, I had quite a bit in those days. Still got served. Also rember that the diner was home to some of the well known Cunard "ladies". Good memories

Ian Jackson


----------



## edcasey (Aug 26, 2005)

do you know of anyone who has photos of the market diner. edcasey


----------



## teetime (Dec 27, 2005)

*Market Diner*

Ed, Here is a picture. You can find some more on Google Images!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Joe Beef's, not only a great tavern but in my day, the biggest department store in Canada. No display items, but place your order at lunchtime and pick it up in the evening. Don't ask where it came from but when I was a Dock Super there in the sisties, we always knew where the cargo shortages ended up. I remember once that there was a brand new Jag XJS on offer. Don't ask.

Long gone but the history can be found at: 
http://endlessbanquet.blogspot.com/2005/12/joe-beef.html

Cheers 
Bob


----------

